# Game 3: Bucks at Nets



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Brooklyn Nets (0-3) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (0-3).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-nets-b99606348z1-339189791.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bayless feeling it so far. 4 of 5 from beyond the arc right now. Monroe having another solid game so far.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Monroe is looking like a solid signing for us. Defense has a ways to go yet, but the offense seems to be coming together.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis is an all-star this year if he keeps playing like he has been. He's hitting outside shots, he's gotten much more aggressive, and he's showing the handles we've all been dreaming he might get.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean, every time Giannis touches the ball I'm expecting something exciting. There's not many players you can say about that, let alone who are 20 years old.


----------

